# ABS and TCS fault and off, help!



## F4LL3NBURR1T0 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok so I have had my goat for a couple months now and I just finished having my Hendrix 8.8 kit adjusted for back lash, drove fine for a week or two. But then it went under the knife for a tick complete clutch package with a level 3 monster clutch with the MC slave etc. I finally got home to my car and now when I turn the key to on it throw abs fault and tcs is off and won’t come on. It stays this way while running also but still drives normally. Help?
:shutme


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Obviously it has to do with the ABS/traction control sensor on the rear. Something may not be compatable. I always wonder that when I think about putting a straight axle or 8.8 kit in my GTO and if it would be compatable with the ABS/traction control. The sensor is on the rear for the traction control and the brake caliper for the ABS.....OR you have the common BCM wiring problem which is the wires rub against a metal bracket in the glove box and ground out some wires. I know this isnt much help but I would make calls and find out Hendrix about the ABS traction control issue and it compatabilities and the wiring in the glove box. Also tire size would make a difference. You do have the same size tires in the front and back. That will throw the ABS traction controls off---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

At least on my '04 I'v been running with an inch smaller diameter tire in the front and it hasn't set off ABS. It must have to be pretty significant. Sounds like a rear sensor issue to me too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Svede. My C5 fron tire is supposed to be smaller then my fronts. If not it will throw some crazy active handling/abs issues. I don't recall anyone having issues like that in the GTOs. In fact a few have put Vette wheels on without issue. Def has to be a specific sensor in the rear.


----------

